# Mini-Teich mit vielen Fischen



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

Hi erstmal ich habe einen kleinen teich mit eigentlich viel zu vielen fischen 500l teich mit über 15 fischenaber wir wollten uns eine zweite teichschale kaufen und die dann mit der verbinden da haben wir überlegt wie wir das machen irgenwelche odeen ps die fische sollen zwischen den teichen hindurchschwimmen können und wir wollen keinen zweiten filter kaufen danke im vorraus


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Ja, wie du schon sagst....viel zu viele Fische...

Wie sind den die Maße des schon vorhandenen teiches und um welche Fische handelt es sich? ....habe jetzt gesehen, dass es Goldfische sind...sag mal, können die von dir im Profil angegebenen Maße stimmen? 500 Liter und 1,50m Tiefe?
Stell doch mal Bilder der jetzigen Situation ein...bitte 

Ach ja...und "Herzlich Willkommen"


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo!!!

Ich würde da eher auf nen Folienteich umsteigen da die Schalen schlecht zu verbinden sind und bei Folie die Form und Größe selbst bestimmt werden kann!!!
Zudem würden sich bei Betrieb von einem Filter und zwei fertigteichen Dreckecken Bilden aus Mangel an Wasserbewegung!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

es habdelt sich um goldfische und einem 3m langem und 1m breiten teich der 1m tief ist


----------



## Nori (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Ich denke da stimmt was mit deiner Volumenberechnung nicht - wenn der Teich nur 20 cm tief ist wären es ja schon ca. 600 Liter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

oh :sorry 1meter lang ein meter breit 70 cm tief hab grad nochmal nachgemessen


----------



## rumbalotte (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

15 Fische in dem "Loch"  Die können ja kaum schwimmen 

Wie haben die denn den letzten Winter überlebt...

Ich würde sagen, keinen zweiten Teich sondern den bestehenden vergrössern 

Stell doch noch Bilder ein,d ann kann man das besser beurteilen


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich will auch Bilder


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

schwimmen können die gut und fotos kommen später wenns aufhört zu regnen und den winter haben die dank nem eisfreihalter überlebt ps denn gehts wunderbar


----------



## lotta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

halloooo
und herzlich willkommen
fotos???? ja bitte bald, --------bin auch neugierig , wie das geht ??!!??
bei mir gab's schon schimpfe, für 9000ltr, teich ca +35m2  aber zu wenig tief...
lass mal sehen, wie du das gelöst hast... (folienteich und dann ordentlich tief buddeln, wenn bei dir möglich, wäre schon ne vernünftige lösung !!!  
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo,

*500 Liter*

*15 Goldfische*

*Pflanzen in Teicherde*

*keine Filteranlage*

 warum lese ich hier seit ca 2 Jahren ?


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

wir wollen keinen folienteich^^ ideen wie man zwei schalenteiche verbinden kann?


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ICH HABE EINE 1000$ filteranlage von shimano dierekt in amerika gekauft


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*



Tim Kehrwieder schrieb:


> ICH HABE EINE 1000$ filteranlage von shimano dierekt in amerika gekauft



Das ändert nichts an der Teichgröße/-tiefe....und wenn sie 10.000 $ kostet!


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

das war für springmaus die gesagt hat das ich keine filteranlage habe^^


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

warum wollt ihr keinen folienteich?


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo,

in deinem Profil steht *Teichpumpe* kann ich doch nicht wissen das Du auch einen Filter hast! Entschuldige!


Wo sind deine Bilder wir sind alle ganz Neugierig!


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ok mein fehler soory jedenfalls wie zwei teichschalen miteinander verbinden


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

...ich gehe davon aus, dass es keine sichere Möglichkeit gibt, zwei Teichschalen miteinander zu verbinden...besonders wenn die Verbindungsstelle so tief liegen soll, dass die Fische hin und her schwimmen sollen!


----------



## lissbeth66 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Folie ist doch guenstiger als eine Schale.....Buddeln musste so oder so und das am besten schnell damit Deine Fische mal sehen was schwimmfreiheit bedeutet.

Oder Du gibst Die Fische weg und belässt den Teich als Pflanzenteich für __ Frösche __ Molche und Co


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ich möchte einen schalenteich ok also ideen


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*



Tim Kehrwieder schrieb:


> ich möchte einen schalenteich ok also ideen




...ich frage mich, wie man in einem Forum am besten zu vielfältigen Antworten kommt....hmmm...das Einzige, was mir einfällt ist eine passende Form der Freundlichkeit!!!


----------



## lissbeth66 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

So schon mal nicht Tim 

Also Ideen......kann man auch freundlicher hervorbringen ....du hast Ideen bekommen und bereits die Ausage das Du Fertigteiche nur schwerlich verbinden kannst .


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ok soory an alle bin gestresst deswegen weil meine famiele keinen folienteich möchte soory an alle war echt unhöflich:sorry


----------



## lissbeth66 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Kein Problem .."..allerdings musst Du das Problem irgendwie lösen damit die Fische es besser haben ....wie wäre es eine Größeren Schalenteich zu kaufen ? Und selbst dann solltest Du Fische abgeben .

Oder Du schaust mal bei den anderen Usern die kleinere Teiche haben (meiner ist auch klein  ) und zeigst deiner Familie mal wie schön son ein Folienteich ist, vielleicht kannst Du sie dann überzeugen ?

Kannst Du denn mal so schnell wie möglich ein Foto einstellen damit wir die Situation sehen und vielleicht fällt dann ja noch jemandem etwas als Lösung ein 



Zwei


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hi

Ich glaube das wird schwierig die zu verbinden. Und dann sollen die Fische da durch schwimmen? Das machen die nicht freiwillig, durch so ne Art Kanal schwimmen. Fische wollen großen Wasserraum und nicht hin und her pendeln, wie du/ihr es euch vorstellt.

Jedenfalls musst du an der Situation etwas ändern. Entweder alles größer, egal wie oder am besten die Fische raus. Hört sich nicht gut an, das ganze

Grüße


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

@ Tim . . . wenn Du den Platz hast . . . buddel Dir einen Folienteich . . . den kannst Du schön mit verschiedenen Ebenen gestalten wie Du lustig bist. Fertigteiche haben selten gute Suumpfzonen für Artgerechte Haltung von Pflanzen.

Ich bin auch neu hier . . . habe eine niegelnagelneue Fertigpfütze . . . bin einerseits happy über das Gewässer, aber andererseits hätte ich so gerne eine große individuelle Teichlandschaft. Bin am Fotografieren und habe schon jetzt festgestellt, dass das andere Ufer viel zu nahe ist . . . das ist oftmals schwer auszublenden. Außerdem sind die meisten Fertigteiche viel zu flach für Fische.

 Thomas


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ok danke für die tollen ideen an folienteichen hängt ne menge arbeit dran und die reißen gerne oder nich?


----------



## libsy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Alles ist mit Arbeit verbunden. Ob du nun ein Loch buddelst für einen Fertigteich oder Folienteich, es bedeutet Arbeit.
Am Folienteich kannst du deine eigenen Vorstellungen verwirklichen.
Wenn du die Folie ordentlich verlegst. Reißt da  nichts.


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Ja, wichtig ist, dass du dir die Grundlagen durchliest und dir Zeit lässt. Meinen (unseren) ersten Teich haben wir voll falsch gebaut und sehr viele Fehler gemacht, wenn ich das jetzt so sehe mit genug infos.
Zu steiler Randbereich, ungeschützte Folie, Wasser, das gelegentlich hinter die Folie gelaufen ist und dadurch die Sandschicht weg gespült hat, kein Fließ ... 
Mein Vater hat ihn jetzt nach etwa 10 Jahren neu gemacht und wieder nur Fehler drin. Lange wird der auch nicht halten

Also mach es richtig und nur einmal, hier bekommst du alles, was du brauchst nur Geduld ist wichtig.


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

des eine is bissl verschwommen


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo Tim!

Also, ich habe den Eindruck, dass Dir die hier gegebenen Antworten nicht gefallen dürften. Aber leider haben sie alle recht! Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will: Du kannst keine zwei Fertigbecken miteinander so verbinden, dass die Fische pendeln können. Warum Ihr Euch soviel unnütze Arbeit machen wollt, verstehe ich nicht. Erstens ist das - auch bei doppeltem Becken, was eh nicht klappt - noch alles andere als artgerechte Haltung. Nicht genug Schwimmraum, nicht genügend Tiefe als Schutz vor Temperaturschwankungen, auch im Sommer! Das gleicht auch keine 1000-Dollar-Filterung aus! Das ist wie lebenslang in ner Gummizelle mit ner Klimaanlage! Zweitens muss so ein Fertigbecken genau in den Erdboden eingepasst und mit Sand eingeschlämmt werden, auch noch komplett waagerecht, dies ist vor allem bei einem Becken von vernünftiger Größe sehr schwierig, bei einer Pfütze ohne Fische mag das noch gehen. Das ist mit Vlies und Folie deutlich einfacher. Drittens meine ich, dass diese Becken schweineteuer sind, da kommt man mit Folie günstiger, aber das ist natürlich abhängig von den jeweiligen Größen.
Wie es aussieht, hast Du nur die Wahl zwischen größerem Folienteich oder Fische abgeben. Einen Segen dafür, dass die vielen Fische in der kleinen Plastikschüssel gut aufgehoben sein könnten, wirst Du hier von niemandem bekommen.
lg Ina

lg Ina


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

also danke für die vielen antworten wir haben uns entschieden einen zweiten fertigteiCh zu kaufen (3000l) und die fische dann aufzuteilen wir wollen die beiden mit nem wasserfall oda bachlauf verbinden die fische werden sich freuen


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fische sich freuen werden, wenn auf so wenig Platz auch noch ein Bachlauf oder Wasserfall stressen wird! Es wird für die keine Ruhezonen geben...kein Platz zum schwimmen, kein Platz zum erholen...das ist sehr ungünstig!


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ok danke welche pflanzen würdet ihr mir den emphelen für den neuen teich??


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

so was hier? http://www.teichfolien-24.de/teichbecken-bis-3000-liter/gfk-teichbecken-ploener-see.html

 also für 1500 euro baust du dir nen 1a-folienteich mit ordentlicher tiefe etc! *dann* würden sich deine fische freuen


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo,

Na ich habe bei meiner Teichsanierung 80qm Folie gebraucht alte Folie und 

Flies als Schutz drunter Ufermatten Pflanzen u.s.w. nicht mal die Hälfe bezahlt

aber gut !

 Wer hat der hat !!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

also es geht ja darum das mein vater die folien nich verschweißen möchte hat einer ne ahnung wie viel son verschweiß dienst kostet??


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo,

lies dich doch mal hier durch *Suchfunktion* 

 Folie verschweißen das haben wir nicht gemacht ordendlich verlegen

und dann ist gut!


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

wieso verschweißen?? weißt du, bis zu welcher größe man die am stück bekommt?


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

ne sagt mal


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

google weiß sowas http://teichfolie-n.org/teichfolie/warenkorb.htm und das ist nur ein beispiel für 200 qm....


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hi Tim,

wenn du dir 2 Flansche 110mm, 1 Stück KG Rohr DN100 und Tangit besorgst sollte das verbinden der 2 Teiche recht einfach sein. 





> Michael der 2.: Und dann sollen die Fische da durch schwimmen? Das machen die nicht freiwillig, durch so ne Art Kanal schwimmen.


 
doch das machen die  



 







soviel erstmal zum verbinden


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

So, und nun zur Folie

die Teichfolie gibt es in allen möglichen Größen und das für ca. 4.80$ = 4,00€ den m² = 10.7 ft²

mit der folie bist du sehr flexibel was die Form angeht und etwas tiefer als 70cm geht auch.


----------



## lissbeth66 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo Tim,
Wenn der zweite Teich wieder ein Frtigteich wird wie Du schreibst , also wieder ne Schale ....und Du und das befürchte ich die Fische nicht weggegeben wirst und sie  dann auf die 2 Becken aufteilen willst , dann hol sie alle aus der 500 Liter Schale und Pack sie in den 3000 er. Lass sie bitte nicht in der 500 Liter Pfütze. 

Das 3000 er Becken ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber besser als 500 Liter allemal.

Vergiss nur nicht das Du da Fürsorge zu tragen hast für Deine Fische und mach das mögliche möglich.

Und lass uns teilhaben an den Teichbauarbeiten , immer mit Bildern damit wir Dir helfen können .

Folie hält sehr lange wenn Du die richtige Staerke nimmst, da reißt nix wenn es ordentlich gemacht wird.

Ansonsten hätten nicht so viele User hier schon Jahre oder sogar Jahrzehnte Ihre Freude an Ihren Teichen .

Viele sind Profis hier (ich auch noch nicht) und alle werden Dir helfen das Du am Ende stolz bist das richtige getan zu haben .

Lass den Wasserfall weg , der beunruhigt das wenige Wasser zuviel.

Folie verschweißen musst Du nicht wenn Du keinen riesigen Folienteich machen willst.

Die Folie gibts komplett am Stück wenn Du die kaufst.

Die Pflanzen könnten wir gemeinsam besprechen wenn wir wissen wie Dein Teich dann aussieht.

Ich bin sich Du bekommst das hin wenn Du uns jeden Arbeitsschritt zeigst und wir Dir korrigieren helfen können.
Ich wünschte ich hätte das letztes Jahr so gemacht.


----------



## lotta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

hallo tim
hallo karin
???"""" Ich bin sicher, Du bekommst das hin wenn Du uns jeden Arbeitsschritt zeigst und wir Dir korrigieren helfen können"""" ???
(das mit dem zitat ist mir noch nicht korrekt gelungen ;-)

das hört sich ja fast wie ne drohung an...
sicher war's nicht sooo gemeint, könnte aber so verstanden werden.
vielleicht schafft er es ja auch, wenn er uns nicht über jeden arbeitsschritt informiert...
vielleicht helfen ihm ja ein paar gute und  realistische tips ? 
aber, nix für ungut, is mir nur gerade so aufgefallen...
liebe grüße 
lotta


----------



## Michael der 2. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Das hört sich doch eher nach Ermutigung an, finde ich.

Mitch, das hätte ich nie geglaubt, wenn ich es jetzt nicht gesehen hätte. Dachte immer, dass die solche Stellen meiden.

Tim, lies doch einfach mal die Grundlagen durch. Da sind etliche Gründe genannt, die gegen so einen Fertigteich sprechen. Etwas bemühen musst du dich schon. Wenn du keine Groben Fehler machst (auch das kannst du schon fast ausschließlich durch das lesen der Grundkenntnisse ausschließen) dann hält der Teich sehr lange und wird auch besser und natürlicher rüber kommen als die Plastikwanne. Ich will euch da aber auch nicht rein reden, du scheinst einen starken Foliengegner überzeugen zu müssen. Wenn das nicht gelingt ist natürlich das 3000er Becken immer noch besser als die 500l.
Man muss eben die Vor und Nachteile auswerten, kannst ja berichten.

Ach noch was, je größer das Becken, desto stabiler der natürliche Kreislauf. Bei so vielen Fischen wird das auch noch schwer sein, aber Filter hast du ja...

Grüße Michael


----------



## lissbeth66 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo Lotta 

Michael hat mich schon richtig verstanden , das soll garantiert keine Drohung sondern eine Ermutigung sein.
Wir haben hier so viele User die sich anmelden, eine Frage stellen , nicht weiter kommen und sich nie mehr melden und keiner weiß was aus dem Problem geworden ist.

Ich möchte Tim helfen das das Ergebnis am Ende so wird das er und auch seine Fische gut damit leben koennen. 

Drohen ist nicht meine Sache, damit kommt man nicht weiter ( dafür bin ich auch schon zu alt und zu weise :)

Und Tips hat Tim ja auch schon reichlich bekommen .

Also nicht falsch verstehen Tim , helfen wollen wir Dir !


----------



## lotta (13. Juli 2012)

Upps,
sorry Karin,
da hab ich dann wohl was falsch verstanden... :-(
ich wollte ddamit nur sagen, : ich habe schon viele nützliche Dinge hier gelesen und Tipps bekommen, versuche sie umzusetzen, auch wenn ich nichtt immer nen Zwischenbericht gebe, irgendwann, kommt wieder ne Frage auf, dann frag ich erneut... Und dann gibt's irgendwann auch wieder nen eigenen Zwischenbericht.
aber ich finds super, wie hier alle versuchen, jederzeit weiterzuhelfen.
also, sorry nochmal LG lotta


----------



## lissbeth66 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Kein Problem Lotta , ich lerne hier auch täglich so viel .
Hoffe wir können Tim helfen und er meldet sich weiter.


----------



## lotta (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Jau,genau...
 das is ja hier das tolle, gemeinsam schafft man sooo viel mehr, als wenn man so alleine vor sich hin wurstelt!!!
Liebe grüße lotta
und zu den Fotos von mitch- HAMMER!!!


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

also ich denke ich werde es wie mitch machen und ihr könnt euch auf viele tolle fotos freuen


----------



## mitch (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: MINI Teich Mit Vielen fischen*

Hallo Tim,

wie denn nun: Folie oder Teichbecken ? 



> also ich denke ich werde es wie mitch machen ...


also mit Folie, denn bei mir sind die Wasserlöcher alle mit Folie gemacht.

und falls doch mit Teichbecken + Flansche dann könnte es so aussehen
 

die Verbindung dann aber bitte so tief machen das sie im Winter keinen Frost abbekommt.



PS:
Flansche gibts grade bei Tom: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36701


----------



## kleinefische (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini-Teich mit vielen Fischen*

Hallo Tim, wie wäre es denn, aus dem 500l Becken einen Filterteich zu machen, nur mit Pflanzen. Hätte den Vorteil, dass du keine Verbindung brauchst, die die Fische durchschwimmen sollen. Da reicht dann ja nur ein kleiner Bachlauf vom Filter-in den Fischteich. Und deine Fische bleiben ausschließlich im großen Teich.
Hättest auch gleich einen ausreichenden Filter.
Grüße aus dem Norden
Sabine


----------



## burki (14. Juli 2012)

Tim Kehrwieder schrieb:


> wir wollen keinen folienteich^^ ideen wie man zwei schalenteiche verbinden kann?



hallo

hatte die gleiche frage. s. meinen bauthread. auch wenn du die lösung schon gefunden hast.
habe dann einen speziellen kleber (Sikaflex Scheibenkleber ) genommen und teichfolie.
ob der kleber wirklich 100% verklebte kann ich nicht sagen. jedenfalls hält es nun schon zig wochen. habe nach der verbleben gleich das wasser zum max . stand aufgefüllt und alles mit ufermatte verkleidet.
innotec klebt jedenfalls nicht, selbst teichfolie konnte ich damit nicht mit ufermatte verleben.

bilder bitte


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini-Teich mit vielen Fischen*



burki schrieb:


> jedenfalls hält es nun schon zig wochen



Hi

Wenn du noch keine Langzeiterfahrung hast, solltest du das vielleicht besser nicht empfehlen. Ich hoffe, dass es hält, aber ein Teich ist nichts, was man für zig Wochen plant, sondern für zig Jahre !!!
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du nicht alles wieder neu machen musst in 2-3 Jahren.

Grüße Michael


----------



## burki (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini-Teich mit vielen Fischen*

hi war auch keine 100% empfehlung, darum schrieb ich ja das ich nicht weiß ob es richtig hält und dann man dies zeug eigentich nicht kleben kann.

wenns bei mir nicht hält sind beide teiche eben richtig getrennt. geht auch so.
so zieht bei mir z.zt. eh nur wasser übern ufergraben-wenn überhaupt.

neubauen brauche ich also nicht. plane hächsten einen neuen größeren folienteich für die nächste zeit.

ganz ehrlich würde ich nun lieber die empfehlung , auf meiner erfahrungen aussprechen, lieber einen folienteich zu bauen und die finger von den fertigteichen zulassen.


----------

